# The Cloud House - Wales - January 2015



## RichPDG (Jan 30, 2015)

Located in the vast countryside of Wales is this small and desolate little farm house. With our first site of the day being a success, we were keen to crack on and make this our second. Even though we knew exactly where it was on a map, trying to find it was a lot harder than we first anticipated. Having driven up multiple road and drives, we finally stumbled upon what we thought was our location.

We knew that there had been weather warnings issued for the areas that we would be travelling through but we didn't expect to be driving through bone dry conditions one moment and then faced with snow several inches deep just minutes later!






*
1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13



*​

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## HughieD (Jan 30, 2015)

Stunning set of pix. Really like the processing... really suits the subject. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 30, 2015)

Great photos really well done love it looks like a nice find


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 30, 2015)

Great images and location. The newspaper headline seems appropriate for the house somehow.


----------



## smiler (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice one, Thanks


----------



## skankypants (Jan 30, 2015)

Great report,thanks for posting


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 31, 2015)

Stunning set of images and great location. Shame to see it in such a state!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2015)

What a treasure trove so much to see,superb photos.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 31, 2015)

Fab stuff. I bet you enjoyed that explore


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 31, 2015)

nice set there
worth braving the snow for


----------



## Dugie (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice looking place this Rich and some great photos as well.

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

Very very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 10, 2015)

It's made headlines...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/eerie-photos-abandoned-farmhouse-frozen-5138197


----------



## Emmzia (Feb 10, 2015)

The house looks like it's been ransacked since the photos in various news sources I've seen today. Sad.


----------



## LENNY147 (Feb 10, 2015)

It is ransacked because people are selling out to the papers unfortuantely


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2015)

Can we not have the media sellout blah blah discussion again please?


----------



## Dugie (Feb 12, 2015)

This place has now been emptied out after Dan Circa's report went to the papers 

Such a shame this happens, I wish people would stop sending stuff to the press!


----------



## marieke (Feb 15, 2015)

Amazing!! Thanks Marieke


----------



## Vicky113 (Feb 17, 2015)

Fantastic photographs RichPDG. I would love to visit the house for an historical investigation - I think it would be very interesting. Could you tell me its whereabouts please?


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 17, 2015)

hahaha (to the above.)

Great photos and its a great place


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2015)

Vicky113 said:


> Fantastic photographs RichPDG. I would love to visit the house for an historical investigation - I think it would be very interesting. Could you tell me its whereabouts please?



Sorry vicky but asking for information like that is against the forum rules.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Worth some money that land rover


----------

